# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.21 - PAC creator, latest phones and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.21 - PAC creator, latest phones and more ! * SPD SP Platform 
- FlashLoader package updated
  SC773x Loaders updated: Android 6 / C-revision 
  SC5735 Loaders updated: Alternative Loader 
  Support for new FL+DRAM types: Latest SC773x  
- PAC creator tool introduced
  Allow Convert Infinity PAC.SC firmware to SPRD Factory PAC files!
  Not need read all FW's again, if you need have PAC file - just convert it
  Result PAC contain all need NVM , build and info settings, like factory one!
  Supported CPUs and versions: 
 NAND: SC8830,SC7715 - *WorldFirst* ! 
 eMMC: SC7715, SC7730, SC7731, SC8830, SC9830, SC5735  
  >PAC files fully compatible with SPD Factory loader ( UpgradeDownload / ResearchDownload / FactoryDownload )
  >PAC files fully compatible with CM2SPD 
  >PAC files contain all NVM, partitions and etc. data for COMPLETE phone rebuild 
- FW updater tool 
  Allow update Infinity PAC.SC files for eMMC phones ( rebuild product-specific partitions )
  Useful for some specific phones, which stuck/not power on after flashing ( if problem on SW side )
  That option update FW files WITHOUT any BAD effect 
- Flash Engine updated
  Changes according R4 revision
  PAC files handling improved 
- Firmware Reading improved
  New types supported
  Brand-specific improvements 
- Service operations improved
  Improved HWInfo Read/Write module 
  NAND: During Identify also will be shown FlashIC type and Info ( Block/Page details )
  eMMC/NAND: More release-specific info shown during identify
  NVM operations improved ( 4G devices mostly, BBFix operation improved ) 
- Other  
  New CPU set activated: SC7730/SC7731 RevC / Android 6 ( AltLDR option also activated )
  Some improvements and bugfixes at all   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

